# seafood cheese stuffed shrooms



## miamirick (Jan 30, 2010)

got some caps and hollowed em out
filled full of seafood cheese spread
added a jalapeno slice with seeds intact for a little extra zest
topped that with a slice of jalapeno jack cheese
then topped with bacon and some rub

gonna smoke it tomorrow


----------



## fire it up (Jan 30, 2010)

Those are gonna be great!
Puts mine to shame, for a snack I took some shroomers and smoked them then a piece of chipotle cheddar cheese then melted in the smoker.  Delicious as they were...those are some great looking shrooms you have right there.
Points even before they are smoked for the great pics and how nice of an appetizer that is going to be, should have entered it into the throwdown!


----------



## miamirick (Jan 30, 2010)

gonna throw them in the smoker and should bee ready in time for the senior bowl
hat to get a shot of everything inside with some nice apple wood smoke penetrating all the goodies inside
fattie
chicken thighs
sausage
shrooms

got some jerk wings for later on tonight
and some bud and some jack


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jan 30, 2010)

Awesome Rick !!!  Just awesome !


----------



## miamirick (Jan 30, 2010)

oh my gawd, i just ate three of em and between the jalapeno cheese and the unseeded jalapeno my tongue is on fire, i just got a bead of sweat breaking out also,  the taste is great and perfect to make a ice cold beer even better  heres a couple pics

fatttie and wings comin up next


----------



## salmonclubber (Jan 30, 2010)

Oh Man Now I am hungry nice post


----------



## fire it up (Jan 30, 2010)

They look fantastic!


----------



## miamirick (Jan 31, 2010)

thanks for the comments guys the mushrooms were quite tasty


----------

